Ask HN: What's Your Biggest Hurdle When Trying to Grow Your Open Source Project? - ceohockey60
======
ceohockey60
I'll share mine to get things started: my biggest challenge is diagnosing and
finding the _one_ thing that needs 10x improvement to generate more adoption:
better documentation? more tutorials? produce benchmarks? wider language
coverage?

